# PROMO Amel Larrieux's new album "Ice Cream Everyday" is releasing soon



## dikshithdt (Oct 3, 2013)

America's emerging soul/jazz artist Amel is so awesome . Her latest single "Afraid" was blissful and so pleasing to listen to . Her new album "Ice Cream Everyday" is about to release in a few days .

Amel's new single "Afraid" is available free for listening at Soundcloud

Snippet of "You don't see me" is available at Soundcloud

For more details on the new album , visit Amel's website

The new album is available at https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/ice-cream-everyday/id718235904


----------

